# Tractor wont Move.



## stephenm86 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok so I have a Craftsman Riding Mower model# 917.2736401. It started off when i would go down hills and push brake it would go in reverse, i would have to go reverse a few feet and smash the brake for it to go back forward.(Its an automatic). Sometimes forward speed would be what reverse speed should be, and reverse speed would go fast as if it were in forward(kinda fun but meh). When moving the shifter to Reverse it wouldnt go all the way unless i forced it, and then it would just spring back. So i took the back wheel off and tried to see if something was getting hung. I don't know part names and please dont hate on my awesome drawing skills, but i will post an image showing what the linkage? that connects the shifter to then transmission looked like.










When moving shifter forward, it would go all the way. When moving it to reverse it would get hung and the linkage wasnt going all the way to end(leaving a gap). So i tried googling and someone told me to check some stuff and well me not really knowing what to do or having the money to get someone to fix, i pulled a plug out of the top of trans, put it back in, and now the mower doest move at all nor does the brake work(when brake is engaged it still rolls). Is this something i can fix or is it done for? 

Also before this problem i had a problem with the battery constantly dying. I have put 2 new batteries in it and after about 3-4 days its dead and i have to jump it off. What could this be?

If you need anymore information model #'s etc, please let me know and thanks in advance if anyone can help.


----------



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure what the transmission issue is...on the electrical issue it sounds like a bad alternator.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like the clutch/ brake link needs adjusting they tend to back off with use. It is the end of the rod at the tranny where it attaches to the brake disc there should be a nut on each side with a spring.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

IF you don't have an OM, you can download one here-
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0406036.pdf

The schematic is on page 33.
It shows the test point to check the stator output.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Did you run the mower after replacing the battery, if so how long?
After you jumped started and ran the engine did it restart for a period of time.

Basically, the battery is either being discharged or the stored power is being used and not recharged.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

2billt said:


> Did you run the mower after replacing the battery, if so how long?
> After you jumped started and ran the engine did it restart for a period of time.
> 
> Basically, the battery is either being discharged or the stored power is being used and not recharged.




Yep, and jumping it off could have fried the diode to the voltage regulator, or the the regulator itself.


----------

